# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Queen Mary 2

## mastrokostas



----------


## grangelo

Πολυ παραμελιμενο το εχουμε αυτο το πλοιο ας βαλω μια φωτογραφια απο μια επισκεψη του στο μεγαλο μας λιμανι στις 18/03/2007


18_3_07 (9).JPG

----------


## poseidon_express

Φωτογραφίες από το δεξαμενισμό του QM2 στο Αμβούργο

----------


## Asterias

*30 Μαρτίου 2009 το Quenn Mary στον ΟΛΠ*

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Παιδια εσεις απο πειραια ετιμαστιτε για φωτογραφιες το θυριο ανεβαινει απο ηρακλειο για πειραια το πρωι θα ειναι εκει :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ θα'θελα να'μαι είτε στο Αριάδνη είτε στο Κνωσσός Παλάς απόψε και να περνούσαν κοντά του! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

Θα κάτσει στον Πειραιά μέχρι τις 10 το βράδυ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί στις 05:30 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, η πανέμορφη κύρια !
IMG_2699.jpg

----------


## nkr

Εφτασε στο μεγαλο λιμανι το QUEEN MARY 2.

----------


## sylver23

nkr μαλλον δεν ηπιες καφεδακι..Δες ενα ποστ πιο πανω.Ηδη ο μαστροκωστας μας ανεβασε και φωτο.

Κωστα ευχαριστουμε,αν και θηριο ειναι κουκλα και δεν φερνει τπτ στα ''κουτια-μεγαθηρια'' που βλεπουμε πλεον

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ευχαριστω για τιν φωτογραφια!!! μιπος γνοριζετε το μικος πλατος και μεγιστη ταχιτιτα :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ευχαριστω για τιν φωτογραφια!!! μιπος γνοριζετε το μικος πλατος και μεγιστη ταχιτιτα


International Maritime Organization No: 9241061 
Port of Registry: Southampton, England 
Length:  1,131 feet, 3 inches - 345.03 metres 
Beam:  131 feet - 40 metres 
Beam at Bridge wings:  147 feet 6 inches - 45 metres 
Draft:  32 feet, 6 inches - 9.95 metres 
Height from keel to funnel:  236 feet 2 inches - 72 metres 
Estimated Gross Registered Tonnage:  ± 150,000 tons. 
Maximum speed: 30 knots, equal to 34.5 mph or  55 km/h 
Stabilisers:  Two sets 
Passengers:  2620 
Crew:  ±1250



Πηγη :http://www.nzmaritime.co.nz/qm2/specs.htm

----------


## Speedkiller

Eκ των όπισθεν που την είδα δε μου άρεσε κ πολύ πάντος...
*EDIT:*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34220

Μαστροκώστα μη βαράς!!!Κούκλα είναι... :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Θα συμφωνησω με τον Speedkiller απο πισω φαινεται σαν κουτι.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Eκ των όπισθεν που την είδα δε μου άρεσε κ πολύ πάντος...


Δεν δέχομαι κουβέντα !!!!! :Very Happy: Ειναι πανεμορφη!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Θα συμφωνησω με τον Speedkiller απο πισω φαινεται σαν κουτι.


Για να καταλάβω το γούστο σου φίλε μου ,ποιο από τα καινούργια, σου αρέσει ?

----------


## .voyager

Μια Βασίλισσα πίσω από τα συρματοπλέγματα ασφαλείας.

----------


## helatros68

Τρεις φωτογραφιες του πλοιου στον Πειραια στις 30.3.2009
queen mary 2 1 30.3.2009.jpg
queen mary 2 2 30.3.2009.jpg
queen mary 2 3 30.3.2009.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Τρεις φωτογραφιες του πλοιου στον Πειραια στις 30.3.2009


Πολλι ωραιες φωτογραφιες σε ευχαριστω πολλι :Razz:

----------


## nkr

Ωραιες φωτο.Οσω για το γουστο μου δεν μου αρεσει η πρυμνη του QUEEN MARY διοτι μιαζει σαν κουτι.Αυτη ειναι προσωπικη μου αποψη.

----------


## sylver23

ρε φιλε αντικειμενικα τωρα τι κουτι??πλακα κανεις??εδω δεν τιθεται θεμα προσωπικης αποψης.
Δεν γινεται να λες οτι μοιαζει με κουτι.
Εχεις δει κουτι ??
κουτι=κατι τετραγωνισμενο

----------


## mastrokostas

> ρε φιλε αντικειμενικα τωρα τι κουτι??πλακα κανεις??εδω δεν τιθεται θεμα προσωπικης αποψης.
> Δεν γινεται να λες οτι μοιαζει με κουτι.
> Εχεις δει κουτι ??
> κουτι=κατι τετραγωνισμενο


Πες τα ρε Sylver διότι νομίζω ότι έχουμε χάσει το μέτρο !!

----------


## nkr

Ενταξει παιδια συγγνωμη αλλα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου δεν ειπα να την ακολουθησετε. :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

δεν ειναι θεμα το αν θα συμφωνησουμε με την γνωμη σου.Αντικειμενικα ενα πλοιο που στην πρυμη του ειναι με καμπυλες κτλ κτλ και δεν ειναι κουτι δεν  μπορουμε να το πουμε κουτι.
Να μου πεις οτι δεν σαρεσει η πρυμη του ,δεκτο αλλα οχι κουτι
τσπ 

μαστροκωστα για δες  και την τσιμινιερα του μερα και νυχτα εδω

θα ακολουθησουν και φωτο στην γκαλερι του πλοιου
(επειδη κωστα ειδα οτι δεν ξερεις να τραβας φωτο ειπα να ανεβασω εγω :Razz:  :Razz: )

----------


## nkr

Ενταξει φιλε συγγνωμη. :Very Happy:  :Smile:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

Aς δουμε και καποιες φωτο απο αυτο το υπεροχο πλοιο
_
1ον απο τον κοκκινο
2ον καταπλωρα
3ον κατα το σουρουπο
4ον λιγο πριν το βραδυ

αφιερωμενες στον μαστροκωστα!!
_

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο ρε φιλε εκπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σου,ειδικα η νυχτερινη ηταν ολα τα λεφτα.Ενα καινουργιο θεμα για την CUNARD θα ναυπηγησει το QUENN ELIZABETH 3 που θα κοστισει 365.000.000.

----------


## sylver23

Μια νυχτερινη του QUEEN MARY 2  στον Πειραια
και μια ακομα οπως αυτο φαινονταν απο την Πειραική

Αφιερωμένες στον Μαστροκωστα!

----------


## .voyager

Εεε, για την παρέα τίποτα;  :Cool: 
Tέλειες, Sylvestro!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μια νυχτερινη του QUEEN MARY 2 στον Πειραια
> και μια ακομα οπως αυτο φαινονταν απο την Πειραική
> 
> Αφιερωμένες στον Μαστροκωστα!


Σ ευχαριστώ ,διότι είναι και ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου ! Αυτή απο την  πειραϊκή είναι πραγματικά μοναδική !
Ακομη χαίρομαι ,που επιτέλους έμαθες να φωτογραφίζεις και την νύχτα ! :Very Happy: 




> Εεε, για την παρέα τίποτα;


 Ετσι!Τιποτα!Τιποτα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

και ελεγα ποιον ξεχασα!!
κωστα εμαθα με απλη μηχανη επιτελους να φωτογραφιζω βραδυ...
κριμα για εσενα παντως με slr μηχανη ,με φακους και δεν συμμαζευεται ,που δεν εχεις μαθει ακομα :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Τελευταία όλο μπιχτές είσαι ή μου φαίνεται  :Confused:

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες μπραβο sylver. :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> Τελευταία όλο μπιχτές είσαι ή μου φαίνται


σου φαινεται καπτεν!!!ε με τον κωστα εχουμε εναν ιδιαιτερο τροπο επικοινωνιας!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> και ελεγα ποιον ξεχασα!!
> κωστα εμαθα με απλη μηχανη επιτελους να φωτογραφιζω βραδυ...
> κριμα για εσενα παντως με slr μηχανη ,με φακους και δεν συμμαζευεται ,που δεν εχεις μαθει ακομα


Δεν ήξερα ότι η μηχανή με το σεντόνι πίσω  λέγετε slr , και αυτή που μοιάζει με κονσερβοκούτι απο σαρδελες ,απλή ! :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

και εδω παει το --χωρις λογια-- :Razz:  :Razz: εισαι απιστευτος !!

----------


## Naias II

Μια φωτογραφία που μόλις έλαβα με email

Εικόνα1.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Εκπληκτική!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πού είναι?

----------


## Naias II

Δεν το γνωρίζω, ας μας πει κάποιος γνώστης  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lostromos

> Δεν το γνωρίζω, ας μας πει κάποιος γνώστης


Αν μπορεί ο Ναϊάς ΙΙ να μας πει απ' το αρχείο της φωτογραφίας πότε είναι τραβηγμένη, πιθανόν να βρούμε πιό μέρος είναι, απ' τα δρομολόγια του Queen Mary..

----------


## Naias II

Στο email που έλαβα δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες πληροφορίες.

----------


## lostromos

> Στο email που έλαβα δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες πληροφορίες.


Δεν εννοώ το e-mail, αλλά το ίδιο το αρχείο της φωτογραφίας. Με τις ψηφιακές μηχανές, κάθε αρχείο φωτογραφίας περιέχει πληροφορίες όπως, πότε τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία, τη μάρκα και μοντέλο της φωτογραφικής μηχανής και πολλά άλλα. Τελευταία έχουν εμφανιστεί φωτογραφικές μηχανές με GPS, οπότε στα αρχεία φωτογραφιών που τραβούν, υπάρχουν και οι συντεταγμένες - η ακριβής θέση που ήταν η μηχανή - όταν τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία (ψιλά γράμματα, αλλά το αναφέρω).
Υπάρχει ένα δωρεάν software της Microsoft για ν απάρουμε αυτές τις πληροφορίες από αρχεία φωτογραφιών, άν δεν έχουμε άλλο τρόπο.
Microsoft Photo Info.

----------


## Naias II

Ναι έκανα έλεγχο στη φωτογραφία στις ιδιότητες, δεν παρέχει τέτοια πληροφορία.

----------


## lostromos

Είναι στο Oslo, Norway.
Φωτογραφία του Oslo, όπου το QM2 βρισκόταν στις 9/8/2009

----------


## Leo

> Είναι στο Oslo, Norway.
> Φωτογραφία του Oslo, όπου το QM2 βρισκόταν στις 9/8/2009


Φαντατισκός o lostromos, οι χαιρετισμοί, όλα τα λεφτά.... αρσενικές σφυρίχτρες, μου 'φτιαξες την μέρα  φίλε μου  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Naias II

> Είναι στο Oslo, Norway.
> Φωτογραφία του Oslo, όπου το QM2 βρισκόταν στις 9/8/2009


¶ψογος εξερευνητής  :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

Όσλο που όμως ?Διότι είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν είναι down town of Oslo, και ουτε εκει που πεφτουν τα ferry !

----------


## lostromos

> Όσλο που όμως ?Διότι είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν είναι down town of Oslo, και ουτε εκει που πεφτουν τα ferry !


Εχεις δίκιο Μαστροκώστα. 
Ίσως βιάστηκα να πώ για Όσλο, επειδή εκείνη η φωτογραφία που έβαλα, έδειχνε ακριβώς το ίδιο μέρος και έλεγε ότι ήταν το Οσλο.
Λοιπόν το QM2 είναι φωτογραφημένο στο Alesund της Νορβηγίας, δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα την ημερομηνία. Η φωτογραφία που βάζω τώρα λέει ότι τραβήχτηκε 15/5/06, αλλά από τότε, σίγουρα έχει ξαναπάει.

Και εδώ έίναι μάλλον η ίδια φωτό που έστειλαν με e-mail στον Naias II

----------


## τοξοτης

Το QUEEN MARY 2  σούρουπο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

DSC_0034b.JPG

DSC_0038b.JPG

DSC_0050b.JPG

DSC_0051b.JPG

Από το εκπληκτικό φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Το QUEEN MARY 2 νύχτα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

DSC_0058b.JPG

DSC_0061b.JPG

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## mastrokostas

Ετσι για να μην το ξεχναμε !! :Wink: 

IMG_2782.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

και να θελαμε καπτεν μπορει να ξεχαστει ποτε το μεγαλυτερο και ποιο ομορφο υπερωκεανειο του κοσμου???......αχ να δουμε ποτε θα το ξαναδουμε απο κοντα!!!! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## SOLSTICE

H Cunard έχει ανακοινώσει το πρόγραμμα του στόλου της μέχρι και την άνοιξη του 2012. To QM2 θα βρεθεί στη ΝΑ Μεσόγειο, θα επισκεφτεί και την Ιταλία και την Αίγυπτο. Όχι, όμως, την Έλλαδα! :Confused:  Κανένα ελληνικό λιμάνι δε συμπεριλαμβάνεται τόσο στις παγκόσμιες κρουαζιέρες του, όσο και στις μεσογειακές! :Confused:  Μόνο τα QV και QΕ θα μας επισκέπτονται...

----------


## SOLSTICE

Λίγο νωρίς αλλά οι καλές ειδήσεις πρέπει να διαδίδονται ταχύτερα από τις άσχημες. 
Ανακοινώθηκε το πρόγραμμα της παγκόσμιας κρουαζιέρας 2012, η οποία είναι εντελώς διαφορετική τελικά από αυτές του '10 και του '11! Και ναι, ο Πειραιάς είναι ένα από τα λιμάνια που θα επισκεφτεί!!! 
Ραντεβού, λοιπόν, με τη Βασίλισσα το Σάββατο 21 Απριλίου 2012!:-D

----------


## ιθακη

yes....μακαρι να μεινουν ετσι τα πραματα γιατι και θα ειναι σαν "δωρο" λιγο πριν την γιορτη μου,αλλα και ειναι και μια ημερομινια που θα την θυμαμαι ευκολα,λογο του οτι ξεχναω πολυ ευκολα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το ματιάσατε μου φαίνεται... Είχε το Σεπτέμβρη που μας πέραση μια χοντρή ζημιά στα ηλεκτρικά στα ανοιχτά της Βαρκελώνης μάλιστα έμεινε περίπου μισή ώρα ακυβέρνητο. Λεπτομέρειες στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις είχε για μας το νέο πρόγραμμα της Cunard για το 2012 μέχρι και το χειμώνα του 2013!
Η Βασίλισσα θα μας επισκεφτεί δύο φορές!! Η πρώτη είναι κατά την Παγκόσμια Κρουαζιέρα 2012, που ήδη ξέρουμε, ενώ για δεύτερη φορά θα έρθει την Τρίτη 13/11/12!!!
Με το καλό!!! :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

Να σημειώσουμε πως ένα από τα σημαντικότερα γεγονότα κατά την περίοδο άνοιξη-καλοκαίρι 2012 για την κρουαζιέρα ήταν η εμφάνιση μετά από αρκετά χρόνια της μεγάλης βασίλισσας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 21-04-12.


Εδώ κατά την "ξεκούραση" της 
qm2.jpg

και εδώ κατά την αναχώρηση της...
qm2 b.jpg

Ευτυχώς θα μας ξανά έρθει

----------


## Express Pigasos

Συγκεκριμένα στις 17 Γενάρη !! Θα ξαναβουλιαξει το κόκκινο !!  :Razz:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Η αφιξη της στις 21/4/2012 σε βιντεο...

----------


## Express Pigasos

και η αναχωρηση...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το QUEEN MARY όταν στις 03-12-2011 ήταν στη δεξαμενή στο Ανόβερο. Φωτο απο φίλο που είχε πάει.

QUEEN MARY II 08 03-12-2011.jpgQUEEN MARY II 07 03-12-2011.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Να σημειώσουμε πως ένα από τα σημαντικότερα γεγονότα κατά την περίοδο άνοιξη-καλοκαίρι 2012 για την κρουαζιέρα ήταν η εμφάνιση μετά από αρκετά χρόνια της μεγάλης βασίλισσας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 21-04-12.
> 
> 
> Εδώ κατά την "ξεκούραση" της 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130391
> 
> και εδώ κατά την αναχώρηση της...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130392
> 
> Ευτυχώς θα μας ξανά έρθει


Eυχαριστούμε φίλε ιθάκη και express pιgasοs 
Ας την δούμε και εδώ την ώρα του ανεφοδιασμού 
Queen Mary 2 Piraeus 21-04-2012.JPG

----------


## fredy13

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γνωριζει καποιος και θελει να βοηθησει: 
α)ωρα αφιξης/αναχωρησης
β)για καποιον,οπως εγω,με ελλιψη μεταφορικου,πως μπορει να φτασει καποιος στο κοκκινο?
Επειδη το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο με εχει ενθουσιασει και μιας και δεν εχω ξαναβρεθει στο κοκκινο,θα ηθελα κι εγω να δω αυτο το αριστουργημα απο κοντα. 
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γνωριζει καποιος και θελει να βοηθησει: 
> α)ωρα αφιξης/αναχωρησης
> β)για καποιον,οπως εγω,με ελλιψη μεταφορικου,πως μπορει να φτασει καποιος στο κοκκινο?
> Επειδη το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο με εχει ενθουσιασει και μιας και δεν εχω ξαναβρεθει στο κοκκινο,θα ηθελα κι εγω να δω αυτο το αριστουργημα απο κοντα. 
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!


Για την ακριβή ωρα άφιξης ,θα την γνωρίζουμε την προηγούμενη ημερα ,οπου και θα την ανακοινώσουμε εδω .Για το πως θα πας στο κόκκινο , αν φτάσεις με τον ηλεκτρικό , με λίγο περπάτημα θα είσαι εκεί .

----------


## rafina-lines

> β)για καποιον,οπως εγω,με ελλιψη μεταφορικου,πως μπορει να φτασει καποιος στο κοκκινο?
> Επειδη το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο με εχει ενθουσιασει και μιας και δεν εχω ξαναβρεθει στο κοκκινο,θα ηθελα κι εγω να δω αυτο το αριστουργημα απο κοντα. 
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!


Μπορείς να πάρεις το λεωφορείο του ΟΛΠ από τα Λεμονάδικα και να κατέβεις τέρμα στα ροδίτικα. Ύστερα περπατάς λίγο, στρίβεις αριστερά στο μώλο Κράκαρη (γύρω-γύρω το JETFERRY δλδ), και καταλήγεις στο κόκκινο. Αν το λεωφορείο του ΟΛΠ αργεί, μπορείς να πάρεις το trolley #20 ακριβώς έξω από το σταθμό του ΗΣΑΠ, και κατεβαίνεις τέρμα. Μόλις κατέβεις από το trolley, θα περπατήσεις προς τη θάλασσα, ακολουθείς λίγο τον παραλιακό δρόμο, κι ύστερα μπαίνεις στο λιμάνι από την πύλη που είναι εκεί (νομίζω είναι η Ε1 αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος). Κατόπιν περνάς πάλι το JETFERRY, αριστερά στο μώλο Κράκαρη και φτάνεις.  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## fredy13

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο για την απάντηση!:-)

----------


## Aquaman

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γνωριζει καποιος και θελει να βοηθησει: 
> α)ωρα αφιξης/αναχωρησης
> β)για καποιον,οπως εγω,με ελλιψη μεταφορικου,πως μπορει να φτασει καποιος στο κοκκινο?
> Επειδη το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο με εχει ενθουσιασει και μιας και δεν εχω ξαναβρεθει στο κοκκινο,θα ηθελα κι εγω να δω αυτο το αριστουργημα απο κοντα. 
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!



Επισης ακριβως εξω απο τον ηλεκτρικο του Πειραια,εχε υποψην το λεωφορειο 218.Κανει τερμα στην Ε1 και απο εκει εισαι 6-7 λεπτα με τα ποδια ως το κοκκινο.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Ο norovirus "χτύπησε" τη Βασίλισσα αλλά ευτυχώς σχεδόν όλα τα προβλήματα ξεπεράστηκαν και η QM2 συνεχίζει το πρόγραμμά της!!
Αναμφίβολα "σημάδεψε" με την παρουσία της το χρόνο που φεύγει αλλά και το χρόνο που έρχεται!!! Επειδή εξωτερικά θα τη δούμε και θα τη φωτογραφήσουμε όλοι, ας τη δούμε κι εσωτερικά σ' ένα από τα ντοκιμαντέρ της!!! :Fat:

----------


## mastrokostas

Την Πέμπτη θα είναι στον Πειραιά όπως ήταν προγραμματισμένο ! Ετοιμαστείτε να το υποδεχθείτε !Την ακριβή ώρα αφίξεις θα την γνωρίζω την τετάρτη το βραδύ και θα σας ενημερώσω !

----------


## Express Pigasos

στο mt γραφει τα εξης :

*Πληροφορίες Ταξιδιού (Τελευταία Λήψη)*

*Βύθισμα: 10.1 m
Προορισμός: PIRAEUS
ETA: 2013-01-17 04:45
Πληροφορία Ελήφθη: 2013-01-14 14:09 (0d, 1h 33min πριν)


*σε οτι γραφει υπολογιζουμε +2  δηλαδη 06.45

----------


## mastrokostas

> στο mt γραφει τα εξης :
> 
> *Πληροφορίες Ταξιδιού (Τελευταία Λήψη)*
> 
> *Βύθισμα: 10.1 m
> Προορισμός: PIRAEUS
> ETA: 2013-01-17 04:45
> Πληροφορία Ελήφθη: 2013-01-14 14:09 (0d, 1h 33min πριν)
> 
> ...


Να κρατήσουμε αυτήν την ώρας άφιξης η να περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα μάθουμε και την τετάρτη το βράδυ ?

----------


## Express Pigasos

Γενικοτερα η Cunard εχω προσεξει τοσο απο τις 21.4.12 που ξαναηρθε το QM2 (06.45 παλι  :Surprised:  - τσεκαρετε το και εσεις - αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να ησασταν απο οσο θυμαμαι τη στιχομυθια στο φορουμ εκεινη την ημερα) τοσο και απο τα QE και QV πως ειναι ακριβης στην ωρα της.Να φανταστειτε στις 6.12.12 που ηρθε η QV ηταν απο τις 7 παρα στο λιμανι ,περιμενε να βγουν τα παντα..και  μπηκε και στις 08.00 οπως και ελεγε. Το ιδιο και το Ελιζαμπεθ..05.00 ελεγε? 05.00 εμπαινε.. αξημερωτα παντα! εκτος απο τις 18.4.2012 που λυσσομανουσε και μπηκε με τη MSC Musica στις 10.00 και ετσι τα προλαβα  :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

Στις 30 /3/09 είχε μπει στις 05:30 , την τελευταία φορά όπως θυμόμαστε , μπήκε αργά , διότι περίμενε να βγουν όλα τις ακτοπλοΐας μιας και έχουν προτεραιότητα στο λιμάνι ! Η απόφαση αν θα μπουν πριν η μετά , παίρνεται το τελευταίο βράδυ πριν την άφιξη ! Λόγο του οτι πολλά παιδιά θα έρθουν απο μακρυά , λέω οτι καλό θα ήταν να μιλήσουμε για την ώρα άφιξης το τελευταίο βραδύ για να μην μπερδευτούν ! :Wink:

----------


## Express Pigasos

ναι σωστο και αυτο..εγω ειμαι και ενα τσιγαρο δρομο..  :Razz:   παντως ακομα και στην αναχωρηση να γνωριζουν να ειναι μιση ωρα πριν... αν και συνηθως η cunard το μισαωρακι καθυστερηση το εχει   :Sour:  :Sour:  (θα δουν οι Αγγλοι τι γραφω και θα κοψουν το τσαι)

----------


## Aquaman

Ο ΟΛΠ παντως στο σαιτ του, ωρα αφιξης αναφερει 8 το πρωι και αναχωρησης 6 το απογευμα!

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα νέα μου για την άφιξη είναι ,06:15 πλοηγός στο βαπόρι ! οπότε κανονίστε την πορεία σας !Ο φίλος Express Pigasos θα είναι αυτός που θα πάρει παρουσίες στο κόκκινο το πρωί, και στις 17:00 που είναι η αναχώρησή του ! :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τα νέα μου για την άφιξη είναι ,06:15 πλοηγός στο βαπόρι ! οπότε κανονίστε την πορεία σας !Ο φίλος Express Pigasos θα είναι αυτός που θα πάρει παρουσίες στο κόκκινο το πρωί, και στις 17:00 που είναι η αναχώρησή του !


Την Πέμπτη 17/1 μην μπερδευτείτε !

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Τα νέα μου για την άφιξη είναι ,06:15 πλοηγός στο βαπόρι ! οπότε κανονίστε την πορεία σας !Ο φίλος Express Pigasos θα είναι αυτός που θα πάρει παρουσίες στο κόκκινο το πρωί, και στις 17:00 που είναι η αναχώρησή του !


Το πλοιο κοντα στη Σικελια αυτη τη στιγμη ..

Αμα εχω αυτοκινητο θα παω..γιατι ο αγαπημενος μου τετρατροχος φιλος εχει παει για λιγο και ξαφνικα στα πιτ-στοπ!  :Razz:  
Δεν τη χανω την αφιξη ..ακομα αν και το χουμε ξαναδει.. αλλοι 2 αλλοι 3 φορες... το πλοιο αυτο σε τραβαει με τα 1000!!! Ερωτηση.. περαν απο τις 3 γνωστες αφιξεις . ΟΑ 2004,30/3/2009 και 21/4/2012 εχει ξαναερθει?

----------


## fredy13

> Τα νέα μου για την άφιξη είναι ,06:15 πλοηγός στο βαπόρι ! οπότε κανονίστε την πορεία σας !Ο φίλος Express Pigasos θα είναι αυτός που θα πάρει παρουσίες στο κόκκινο το πρωί, και στις 17:00 που είναι η αναχώρησή του !


Ευχαριστώ πολυ για την πληροφορία!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το πλοιο κοντα στη Σικελια αυτη τη στιγμη ..
> 
> Αμα εχω αυτοκινητο θα παω..γιατι ο αγαπημενος μου τετρατροχος φιλος εχει παει για λιγο και ξαφνικα στα πιτ-στοπ!  
> Δεν τη χανω την αφιξη ..ακομα αν και το χουμε ξαναδει.. αλλοι 2 αλλοι 3 φορες... το πλοιο αυτο σε τραβαει με τα 1000!!! Ερωτηση.. περαν απο τις 3 γνωστες αφιξεις . ΟΑ 2004,30/3/2009 και 21/4/2012 εχει ξαναερθει?


Η παρθενική του ήταν στους Ολυμπιακούς το 2004 .

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Η παρθενική του ήταν στους Ολυμπιακούς το 2004 .



ναι το θυμαμαι αυτο..κατεβαινα τρεχοντας τη Μ.Χατζηκυριακου για να το δω!  :Razz:   απο τοτε μετα ξαναρθε το 2009 ? Δεν εχει και πολλη σημασια ..απλα θελω να ξερω τυπικα  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ελπίζουμε να σπάσει ο καιρός, διότι με αυτόν τον νοτιά , δύσκολα θα μπει στο λιμάνι !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παρόλο που έχει δόσει δελτίο θυέλλης για σήμερα λένε ότι ίσως κόψει από τα ξημερώματα άυριο και θα γυρίσει σε γαρμπή.

FQME50 LGAT 160200
 NAVTEX HE04 160200 UTC JAN
 HERAKLEIO RADIO/WEATHER FORECAST
 PART 1
*GALE WARNING 16-01-2013/0130 UTC* 
VALID FM 160400 UTC UP TO 161600 UTC
 BAROMETRIC LOW WITH CENTRE 1000 OVER 
GULF OF GENOA IS COMBINED WITH HIGH
 PRESSURES 1029 OVER NEAST BLACK SEA AND
 1034 OVER E TURKEY AFFECTING:
 BOOT NORTH IONIO AND SOUTH IONIO WITH SW
 NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8 
GABES AND SIDRA WITH W SW NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8 
MELITA WITH W NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8 
KITHIRA SEA WITH S SW NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8
FM THE 161000 UTC SOUTHWEST KRITIKO W OF 21.30 WITH W SW NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8
 RODOS SEA WITH SE NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8 SAMOS SEA WITH S SE NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8 
SOUTHWEST AEGEAN WITH S SW GALE 8 LOC STRG GALE 9 
SOUTHEAST AEGEAN IKARIO *SARONIKOS AND NORTHWEST AEGEAN WITH S NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8*
 SOUTH EVVOIKOS WITH S GALE 8 NORTHEAST AEGEAN KAFIREAS STRAIT CENTRAL AEGEAN AND THRAKIKO WITH S GALE 8 LOC STRG GALE 9 
FM 160800 UTC KASTELLORIZO SEA N OF 36.00 WITH SE NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8 
PART 2 SYNOPSIS OF SURFACE WEATHER CHART 152100 UTC AS MENTIONED IN GALE WARNING 
PART 3 *FCST FOR 24 HOURS FM 160400 UTC UP TO 170400 UTC*
 KITHIRA SEA S SW 7 LOC 8 LATER SW. MOD LOC POOR. PROB THUNDERSTORM
 SOUTHWEST KRITIKO S 6 LOC 7 AND W OF 21.30 W SW 6 LOC 7 AND FM 161000 UTC 7 LOC 8. MOD LOC POOR 
SOUTHEAST KRITIKO IERAPETRA S SE 5 LOC 6 SOON FM THE W SW 6 LOC 7. MOD LOC POOR 
KASTELLORIZO SEA SE 6 LOC 7 AND FM 160800 UTC N OF 36.00 7 LOC 8. MOD
 RODOS SEA SE 7 LOC 8 LATER SW. MOD LOC POOR 
KARPATHIO S SE 7 LATER SW. MOD LOC POOR
 WEST KRITIKO S 7 LATER SW. MOD LOC POOR
 EAST KRITIKO S SE 6 LOC 7 LATER SW. MOD LOC POOR
 SOUTHWEST AEGEAN S SW 8 LOC 9 LATER SW DECR. MOD LOC POOR
 SOUTHEAST AEGEAN IKARIO S 7 LOC 8 LATER SW. MOD LOC POOR
 SAMOS SEA S SE 7 LOC 8 LATER SW. MOD LOC POOR
*SARONIKOS S LOC 7 LOC 8 LATER SW DECR*. MOD LOC POOR 
SOUTH EVVOIKOS S 8 LATER SW. MOD LOC POOR KAFIREAS STRAIT S 8 LOC 9. MOD LOC POOR
 CENTRAL AEGEAN S 8 LOC 9 LATER SW DECR. MOD LOC POOR 
OUTLOOK FOR 12 HOURS FM 170400 UTC UP TO 171600 UTC
 NOSIG=

----------


## mastrokostas

Το θέμα είναι ότι το βαπόρι είναι 3 μέρες εν πλω ,και χρειάζεται πετρέλαια και σίγουρα νερά !

----------


## Express Pigasos

παντως οσοι ηταν παροντες στην αναχωρηση στις 21.4.2012 ,θα θυμουνται ποσο ξυστα περασε απο τον πρασινο λογω του αερα.....δεν νομιζω παντως να προχωρησει και να μη μας ερθει... Η προβλεψη στο meteo.gr λεει για 5-6 ΝΔ

----------


## mastrokostas

> παντως οσοι ηταν παροντες στην αναχωρηση στις 21.4.2012 ,θα θυμουνται ποσο ξυστα περασε απο τον πρασινο λογω του αερα.....δεν νομιζω παντως να προχωρησει και να μη μας ερθει... Η προβλεψη στο meteo.gr λεει για 5-6 ΝΔ


θα ξέρουμε το βράδυ τις προθέσεις του πλοιάρχου !Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το βαπόρι δεν γυρίζει μέσα ,και πρέπει η να μπει με την πρύμη η να βγει με την πρύμη !Η μανούβρα που έκανε την τελευταία φορά στην άφιξη είναι δύσκολη με αυτόν τον καιρό !Θα δούμε !

----------


## Aquaman

Τελικα ο καιρος δεν ειναι το μονο προβλημα για αυριο.Οποιος αποφασισει να ερθει με συγκοινωνια, ενδεχεται να αντιμετωπισει προβλημα γιατι εχει 24ωρη απεργια το μετρο.Για ηλεκτρικο και λεωφορεια δεν εχω ακουσει κατι μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπορι δυστηχως  παει Ηράκλειο !!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Το βαπορι δυστηχως  παει Ηράκλειο !!!


Ειναι σιγουρο κυριε ΜαστροΚωστα?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Κάνε Με ΤΡΕΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Κάνε Με ΤΡΕΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ


χαμπαρι δε θα περνες παντως :P :P

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ειναι σιγουρο κυριε ΜαστροΚωστα?


Δυστυχώς είναι σίγουρο ! Τυχερά τα παιδιά στο Ηράκλειο !!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

οχι απλως τυχερα... φαρδος που λενε!!  :Razz: 

Περιμενουμε φωτορεπορταζ Ηρακλειωτες και Ηρακλειωτισσες!!

----------


## despo

Θα δέσει μέσα στο λιμάνι άραγε η' θα μείνει έξω ;

----------


## P@vlos

Νομιζω ο θεος μας αγαπαει εδω τση Κρητη.... ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!!!!!!! Ας παω να φορτισω οτι φωτογραφική εχω.... :Cocksure:  :Cocksure:

----------


## ιθακη

α ρε τυχεροιιιι!!!! θέλουμε πανοραμικές φωτό

----------


## Grigoris803

Τυχεροί Ηρακλειώτες.Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες από το πλοίο

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΠΕΤΡΟΟΟΟ πριν κλεισω τα ματακια μου ξεψαχνίζω το ΑΙΣ..........επομενως θα το επερνα πρεφααα!!!χαχαχαχαααχα!!!

----------


## Στέφανος

καλημέρα ....

πάντως δεν κουβαλάω τζάμπα τα συμπράγαλα.

γιατί το ΚΜ2 είναι στον Πειραιά, οπως μας πληροφορεί η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας 
http://www.cunard.com/cruise-ships/queen-mary-2/

Queen Mary 2 Cruise Location 				 				 				Where we are now
Athens (Piraeus), GreeceNext stopPort Said, Egypt

στο Ηράκλειο είναι το άλλο βαπόρι της εταιρείας , το Ελιζαμπετ, όπως πληροφορούμαστε από το έγκριτο σάιτ 
http://www.enikos.gr/society/112796,..._Hrakleio.html

το οποίο τα μεσάνυκτα ήταν καραϊβική αλλά διακτυνιζόμενο και παίρνοντας 10 μπλέ κορδέλες πήγε στην Κρήτη.....

----------


## ithakos

Κύριοι Βάλτε καμιά φωτο να δούμε και εμείς οι ιονιοι.....που βλέπουμε κρουαζιεροπλοιο κάθε Πάσχα......

----------


## mastrokostas

Ειναι πράγματι μοναδική στιγμή ,το Queen Mary 2 στο Ηράκλειο! Πολύ σπάνια θα ξαναπροσεγγίσει το συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι , εκτός και αν τους ανοίξει η όρεξη με την σημερινή επίσκεψή του !

----------


## artmios sintihakis

QUEEN MARY 2
Λιμένας Ηρακλείου
17.01.2013
6097_4862634017864_72015740_n.jpg230702_4862318689981_1823305053_n.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Η εταιρεια ποτε δεν μας είχε στα πλανα της!!Εβαλε δοκιμαστηκα μαι προσέγγιση φέτος με το QUEEN ELISABETH,συμφωνα με τον προεδρο του ΟΛΗ η Cunard εμεινε ευχαριστημενη με το λιμανι μας κ γενικα με αυα που μπορει να προσφέρει ο προορισμός Ηράκλειο και έτσι μας εχει συμπεριελαβει στο προγραμμα του 2013 με το QUEEN ELISABETH.....
Τωρα πρωτα ο θεός μέχρι κ την αναχωρηση της ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑΣ στις 17.00 η εταιρεια απο την στιγμη που ειδε οτι το βαπόρι μπηκε ανετα στο λιμανι, φυγει παλι ευχαριστημενη παρολο την 2η προσεγγιση της....ε τοτε ναι μπορει να μας ξανα ερθει

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η εταιρεια ποτε δεν μας είχε στα πλανα της!!Εβαλε δοκιμαστηκα μαι προσέγγιση φέτος με το QUEEN ELISABETH,συμφωνα με τον προεδρο του ΟΛΗ η Cunard εμεινε ευχαριστημενη με το λιμανι μας κ γενικα με αυα που μπορει να προσφέρει ο προορισμός Ηράκλειο και έτσι μας εχει συμπεριελαβει στο προγραμμα του 2013 με το QUEEN ELISABETH.....
> Τωρα πρωτα ο θεός μέχρι κ την αναχωρηση της ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑΣ στις 17.00 η εταιρεια απο την στιγμη που ειδε οτι το βαπόρι μπηκε ανετα στο λιμανι, φυγει παλι ευχαριστημενη παρολο την 2η προσεγγιση της....ε τοτε ναι μπορει να μας ξανα ερθει


Αρτέμη, έκαναν κάποια εκδήλωση για το καλωσόρισμα  του βαποριού οι αρχές εκεί τους λιμανιού ,τις πόλης ?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Νομιζω πως ναι!Διοτι ειναι κ το κρουαζιερόπλοιο που ανοιξε την σεζον κ εκανε ποδαρικο στο Ηρακλειο για το 2013!!
Ρακιες κ μεζεδες!Λιγο βιαστηκα ομως διοτι δεν ειχαν κ αρκετο χρονο να προετοιμαστουν!
Εις το επανειδην Αυτου Μεγαλειοτης!
DSC_0106.jpg

----------


## nektarios15

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες φίλε Artmios Sintihakis, συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Apostolos

Μπράβο παιδιά, μεγάλη τύχη που πέρασε το πλοιο απο εκει για να δούμε και καμια διαφορετική φώτο απο νησί και οχι απο την γκριζίλα του άσχημου Πειραια

----------


## knossos palace

> Μπράβο παιδιά, μεγάλη τύχη που πέρασε το πλοιο απο εκει για να δούμε και καμια διαφορετική φώτο απο νησί και οχι απο την γκριζίλα του άσχημου Πειραια


Νησι τωρα τροπος του λεγειν...ετσι οπως εχει γινει το ηρακλειο αστα να πανε..Παντος δεν το χοραει το ματη το QM2

----------


## fredy13

Αφού ο καιρός δεν μας επέτρεψε να (ξανα)δούμε την βασίλισσα στον Πειραιά,ας την απολαύσουμε απο φωτογραφίες αλλων:
http://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthr...-queen-mary-2/
πηγη¨newsbeast.gr
Προσωπικά ευχαριστώ τον Αρτέμι για τον χρόνο που ξόδεψε,ωστε να μας προσφέρει μερικές πανέμορφες πόζες της απο το Ηράκλειο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια σπανια προσεγγιση, ξαφνικη εκπληξη. Μακαρι να την ξαναδει η Κρητη καποια στιγμη αν και μου φαινεται δυσκολο. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

QUEEN MAR 2 
Αναχωρόντας απο το Ηρακλειο και ακουγοντας την μπουρου της, γυριζοντας μας 100 χρονια πισω κ σε ταινείες παλιές που ακουγαμε τις αυθεντικές μπουρου των υπερωκεανιων!
DSC_0069.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

και Αρτέμη, αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως η μία εκ των δύο μπουρού που έχει το πλοίο στην τζιμινιέρα του, είναι από το original QM

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ωραια πληροφορια αυτη!!Δεν το γνωριζαααα......Γι αυτοοοοο κ το ακουσμααααα!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

Επειδή πάντα μου άρεσε τρελά αυτό το υπερ-θαύμα υπερωκεάνιο, τα είχα ψάξει πολύ αυτά...

Επίσης η μπουρού του είναι σε τέτοια συχνότητα που ακούγετε από 10 μίλια μακρυά

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Απλα φίλε μου Ιθακη για σκεψου πόσο όμορφα θα ήταν ολα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια αμα βασίζοταν όλες οι εταιρείες πανω σε τέτοιες ναυπηγικες γραμμές??Και μην πούμε ότι δεν μπορούσαν??Κάλλιστα μπορούσαν και απορώ γιατι δεν ακολούθησαν το παραδειγμα της Cunard να αναγεννησει ενα σύγχρονο κρουαζιερόπλοιο με παλιες όμορφες ναυπηγικες γραμμες!Απορωω δλδ...να μου πεις ολα αυτα που θέλουν να προσφέρουν δεν χωράν..πιστευω οτι δεν ισχύει!

----------


## Apostolos

Ναί όμως μετά το QM2 έβγαλε την μπαλκονοπολητία Queen Elizabeth....

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φθηνοτερο Αποστολε!!αλλα κ παλι.........

----------


## artmios sintihakis

«Επικοινώνησαν μαζί μας άνθρωποι της εταιρείας. Μας ενημέρωσαν για το πρόβλημα και μας ρώτησαν αν είμαστε έτοιμοι να υποδεχτούμε την Πέμπτη 17 Ιανουαρίου κρουαζιερόπλοιο στο λιμάνι. Τους εξήγησα πως πάντα είμαστε έτοιμοι», δήλωσε, ικανοποιημένος, ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Ηρακλείου κ. Γιάννης Μπρας: «Μίλησα με τον καπετάνιο και του έδωσα όλες τις πληροφορίες για το λιμάνι την πόλη μας και το νησί μας. *Ο καπετάνιος μας είπε ότι θα προτείνει στην εταιρεία να πιάνει και το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το πλοίο»
*Μας συμπαθησεεεε ο καπετάνιος και αυτο σημανει πολλααααααααααααααα.........
πηγη:cretalive

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε τον Αρτέμη για την ανταπόκριση, ενημέρωση και τις φωτο απο το Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ας θυμηθουμε την ημερα που ηρθε στον Πειραια μεσα απο φωτογραφιες.
υ.γ. ειχαν ανοιχτα εκεινη την ημερα την εισοδο διπλα στο λιονταρι.. εγω μπηκα μαζι με 2 φιλους αλλα μετα εμαθα οτι δεν επιτρεποταν.. 

αφιερωμενες στους mastrokostas (χαρη σε σας εμαθα οτι θελει αδεια για να μπει κανεις - δεν το ξερα ο Πειραιωτης τρομαρα μου) Maroulis Nikos , pantelis2009 , Apostolos ,artmios sintihakis , ιθακη , ithakos , Εργης  και φυσικα στην enatassa που μπορει να μη ποσταρει αλλα το ειχε διακινδινευσει μαζι μου  :Razz:  

περνωντας..σε restricted area..χωρις να το ξερω
QM 2 2.jpgQM2 1.jpgQM2.jpg

και η επιβλητικη πρυμη του κατα την αναχωρηση του.
QM2 3.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πέτρο φωτό με αντανάκλαση θέλωωωωωωωωωωω............. :Sour:  :Sour:  :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εγω ντεν εκει...στην Ε.Δ. ζήτα!! Εκανε καλη μέρα τοτενες :ρρρ

----------


## artmios sintihakis

:Sad:  τι κριμας!

----------


## P@vlos

Έλαααα εδώ οι καλές πλωρατές λεμεεεεεε!!!!!

_DSC1004.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Κοιτα πλώρη τρελένομαι!!! :Distrust:

----------


## fredy13

Σαν ελαχιστο ευχαριστω για τις φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισατε Αρτεμη,Παυλο και express pigassos,αυτο εδω το βιντεο-ντοκιμαντερ του discovery ειναι για εσας,καθως και για οποιον αλλο θελει να μαθει δυο πραγματα παραπανω γι'αυτο το πανεμορφο στολιδι της ναυπηγικης ή δεν εχει τυχει να το δει.Καλη θεαση!  :Fat: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmPZ_rWN8Sc

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες του  *Queen Mary 2* στο Συδνευ της Αυστραλιας, σημερα Τριτη 19 Μαρτιου 2013, με την περιφημη Οπερα του Συδνευ παρα περα...

QM1.jpg

Παρμενες με iPad

QM2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και δυο αλλες φωτογραφιες του  *Queen Mary 2* στο Συδνευ της Αυστραλιας, σημερα Τριτη 19 Μαρτιου 2013.


QM3.jpg

QM4.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Και δυο αλλες φωτογραφιες του  *Queen Mary 2* στο Συδνευ της Αυστραλιας, σημερα Τριτη 19 Μαρτιου 2013.
> 
> 
> QM3.jpg
> 
> QM4.jpg




You are so lucky!!  (με Αυστραλιανη προφορα  :Razz: )

----------


## artmios sintihakis

QUEEN MARY 2
Heraklion Port
DSC_0971.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα σπάνιο βίντεο στη μέση του Ατλαντικού.

Στις 28/6/2014 ώρα 17:00 UTC, το Queen Mary 2 προσπέρασε το σκάφος της ομάδας του Abu Dhabi στο ερχόμενο Volvo Ocean Race που έκανε το διάπλου του Ατλαντικού για προπόνηση. Ο καπετάνιος του Queen Mary 2 πέρασε από κοντά για να τους χαιρετήσει.



Το Queen Mary 2 έπλεε το κλασσικό ταξίδι των υπερωκεανίων από Σάουθαμπτον στη Νέα Υόρκη κι όπως βλέπουμε έφτασες σήμερα στη Νέα Υόρκη.
QM2NY.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Άν ήταν τίποτε έλληνες "ναυτικοί" με πανιά θα βγάζαν (και αυτο) το βίντεο με τίτλο "Είχαμε 'Αγιο"

----------


## Ilias 92

> Άν ήταν τίποτε έλληνες "ναυτικοί" με πανιά θα βγάζαν (και αυτο) το βίντεο με τίτλο "Είχαμε 'Αγιο"


Θεϊκό σχόλιο...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρόσεξες όμως Απόστολε ότι τους κάλεσε στο VHF ο καπετάνιος (η ο ΑΦ) του Queen Mary 2 για να τους ρωτήσει αν μπορεί να τος προσπεράσει από κοντινή απόσταση;

Και δεν τον υποχρέωνε ο κανόναονας 13 ρου ΔΚΑΣ να το κάνει και είναι στη μέση του ωκεανού οπότε ότι και να έκανε ο αέρας (πχ να έτρωγαν φάτσα και έπρεπε να ποδίσουν προς τα αριστερά αφού πήγαιναν όρτσα) είχαν χωρο.

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ αλλα εμείς εδώ τι να φωνάζεις στο VHF τι να σφυρίζεις, τι να βγαίνεις με ντουντούκα να φωνάζεις οι πανάδες θα στην βγούνε μπροστά απ την πλώρη σου πάνω σε κανα γύρισμα ή σε καμιά μπούκα και θα φωνάζουν και απο πάνω που πέρασες απο κοντά. Ασε που το πανάκι το κατεβάζουν καμια 20αριά μετρα απο το αραξοβόλι τους και δεν βάζουν την γουργούλα και τους χαλάσει την ηρεμία της βαρκάδας τους και κανα ευρώ απο την τσέπη τους...

----------


## Nautilia News

*Παγκόσμια κρουαζιέρα για το QUEEN MARY 2*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Queen Mary 2 σύμφωνα με το AIS έρχεται σε 2 μέρες στον Πειραιά. Αυτή την ώρα νότια από την Σαρδηνία. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## threshtox

Και σήμερα το πρωί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, η βασίλισσα ηλιόλουστη (σε βαθμό αντιφωτογραφικό)..

DSC_0006.jpgDSC_0011.jpgDSC_0021.jpgDSC_0066.jpgDSC_0024.jpg

----------


## leo85

Και μια φωτογραφεία από έμενα για την όμορφη βασίλισσα.

QUEEN-MARY-2-17-1-2019-.jpg 
17-1-2019.
Ποδαρικό μας έκανε η βασίλισσα για το 2019.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τεράστιο!!!

----------

